# molting health support



## Iteach2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Is there anything we should be doing now that the hens are molting? Increase proteins or something?
Sue


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

Make sure the birds are well fed during this period as it takes a lot of energy to grow new feathers.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Nothing that I'm aware of. I do not change feed or do anything special when my flock molts.


----------



## Iteach2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

I have seen some pretty decent recipes I am going to try while they are molting. I will keep you all posted.


----------

